
Indian Renewable Energy Sector’s Expectations from the Union Budget 2018-19 - ArchieIndian
https://mycleanenergy.blog/2018/01/22/mnres-expectations-from-the-union-budget-2018-19/
======
d11Arkid
With the dropping tariffs, it will be interesting to see how the sector
remains sustainable over the next few years

~~~
GoRE2017
The manufacturing costs have fallen in the last few years paving the way for
decrease in tariifs. At the end of the day, grid parity is the way to go if
the govt wants this sector be more than just a charitable initiative. The
focus so far has been on capacity addition. As this sector matures every year,
the way forward would be to introduce schemes that reward good performance of
power plants and penalize poor efficiencies.

~~~
d11Arkid
The increased duty on Chinese manufactured equipments will also be a factor to
be watched out for.

------
cleanenergyblog
What chances does India stand of reaching the 175 GW goal by 2022? Are there
any clear cut plans for the same?

